

How I Would Learn to Code Now - delongshot
http://apexglow.com/post/42505125069/5-ways-how-i-would-learn-to-code-now

======
owksley
While I agree that the best way to learn coding is to just get on with it, I'm
can't agree about "Forget Books". It is true that there are some terrible
books on software (possibly where the need to publish first is the prime
objective), there are some amazingly detailed and informative books that
provide in one place the content that you'd need to trawl through a thousand
blogs to uncover.

